# "Incorrect instrument count"



## TamaraM (Jun 26, 2012)

IF A X-RAY'S ORDERING DX IS "Incorrect instrument count". BUT NO FB FOUND IS DX CODE 998.4 (FB LEFT DURING PROCEDURE) APPROPRIATE? IF NOT DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS OF WHAT ICD9 TO USE?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd go with V71.89.


----------

